# اخواانى الاعزاء ارجوو المشورة بخصوص مصنع منظفاات



## wasooo (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد الحمد لله والصلاه والطيبات على رسول الله اما بعد الحمد لله قررت انشاء مصنع منظفات فالبدايه خط انتاج لصنف او 2 كبدايه نظراا لرأس المال وتجريب المشرووع

المطلوب من سيادتكم افادتنا باافضل الشركات التى تعمل فى مجال خطوووط الانتاج شرط الكفاءة والخبرة ومتوسط اسعاار السووووق وان تكون الالات مواصفاتها عاليه تكون اوتوماتك بالنسبه للتعبئه والليبل والتاريخ والتغليف النهائى 

وبالنسبه الى وظيفه المهندس الكيميائى مهمه جدااا بالنسبه لى وخاصه مع انشاء معمل اختبار داخل المصنع للتاكد من صلاحيه المتتج قبل طرحه واتاحه الفرصه للتطوير فكم متوسط راتب المهندس فالمصنع 

بالنسبه لشروووط الترخيص هل يوجد جهه اخر غير الهيئة العامة للتصنيع متعلقه بالتراخيص وايضا الجهه المسئوله عن تسجيل المنتج كعلامه مسجله منعاا للتقليد وافساد سوووقه 
​موقع انشاء المصنع صعيد مصر التكلفه المتاحه للمصنع بخلاف الارض والمبانى 300000 فهل هى كااافيه للمعدات واول كميه انتااااج


----------



## wasooo (6 ديسمبر 2012)

للرفع ارجو الرد من المتخصصين او عناوين المكاتب الفنيه المتخصصه فى هذة المشاااريع


----------



## elkemia (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انت الاول عايز تصنع أية 
اية هو الصنف او الصنفين اللى عايز تصنعه


----------



## wasooo (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا على الاهتمام والصنفين منظف الاطباااق زى البريل ومنظف ارضيااات بس حاجه على مستوى يكووون منااافس وربنا يجعله فميزان حسناتك وممكن نتوواصل اكتر


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## العجمىى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ادرس الموضوع كويس وادرس السوق واحتيجاته مش سهل اوى تدخل السوق وربنا يوفقك


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بعت لك رسالة خاصة


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

مش عااارف ابعتلك رسااايل xspeeder 


وشكرااااااا للجميع على الرد وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

